# My long-term project:  USS IOWA : BB-61 ..... C&C



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Sitting in the main level of the Iowa state capitol building is a 18'7" model of the battleship USS Iowa : BB-61.

Last fall, I went there and took 90 photos down each side of the model (it's behind glass).

In my spare time, I've been slowly stitching them together to create one huge detailed image of the model's port side.  I've gotten about 2/3 of the stitching done, and about 1/3 of that I've gone back and done some rough touch-ups.
_
It's far from the finished image_ , but I thought I'd share what I've got done so far with everyone.








To see a 1/5-size image, click here.



Once I get this done, I'll repeat the process on the _starboard_ side.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it will be a great end result! You're work so far appears excellent. Hope you share the finished product, soon!


----------



## Drake (Mar 22, 2011)

Great one, seems like a lot of work. Curious though how are you planning to deal with the background.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 22, 2011)

Appears very meticulous :thumbsup:


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 22, 2011)

Impressive work, looking forward for the end result! I would not have the patience to do that!!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Drake said:


> Great one, seems like a lot of work. Curious though how are you planning to deal with the background.



Select it and replace it with either a plain color, or a shot of the ocean if I can find a suitable one.  But that's down the road a ways.


----------



## Mike S. (Mar 22, 2011)

That seems like a daunting task.  I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Bram (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool idea to say the least, but I see alot of duplicated stuff like the flag, the cables don't allign either. Like I said, Cool idea, wicked imagination but sticthing and cloning is due. 
Keep at it!!!! 

PS I know it's no finished.


----------

